# i was out..



## sx2hunter (Feb 18, 2009)

sup guys i was just seeing if ne one has been out since the flood stuff died down because i just went out today and saw plenty of birds 10 miles south a gwinner only got one snow but theres deffenatly already quite a few birds in the state. if ne one else goes out here soon let me know if you see good numbers any where else im trying to plan a hunt for sunday. thanks...


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

You will be the first to know! :roll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

x2

:lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

x3

:lol:


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

You'll be the second person I'll notify... how does that sound? Had some buddies from mexico that wanted to come up and hunt in ND so I'm calling them first.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

How far north do you guys think the snows have made it?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

sx2hunter said:


> ne one


ne one... anyone... Same amount of presses on the keyboard. oke:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> sx2hunter said:
> 
> 
> > ne one
> ...


 :lol: LMAO!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

goosehunter20 said:


> How far north do you guys think the snows have made it?


Oh I imagine dey made it pretty far already


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> ne one


nice call snipe...****** eh?


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

This forum is truly full of @ssholes....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

cranebuster said:


> This forum is truly full of @ssholes....


Must take one to know one huh?

If you dont like it, feel free to LEAVE!


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

bareback, I copied this quote of yours from the thread where sx2 graciously apologized for using a town name,

"Most dont care how you hunt, as long as your respectful of your fellow hunter."

It would certainly seem that being even slightly respectful to your fellow hunters on this thread would be in order as well. The guy went out, saw geese, and was nice enought to post on here about his success, and 8 or 9 of you ripped him a new one for everything from his grammar to his honesty... Do you get a little tingly feeling from belittleing someone? A respectful reminder to please not use names of towns is all that would have been in order, there's a lot of people out there that we as hunters have to go up against, we don't need to be constantly ripping on each other all the time.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

cranebuster said:


> bareback, I copied this quote of yours from the thread where sx2 graciously apologized for using a town name,
> 
> "Most dont care how you hunt, as long as your respectful of your fellow hunter."
> 
> It would certainly seem that being even slightly respectful to your fellow hunters on this thread would be in order as well. The guy went out, saw geese, and was nice enought to post on here about his success, and 8 or 9 of you ripped him a new one for everything from his grammar to his honesty... Do you get a little tingly feeling from belittleing someone? A respectful reminder to please not use names of towns is all that would have been in order, there's a lot of people out there that we as hunters have to go up against, we don't need to be constantly ripping on each other all the time.


Where did I belittle him?

Ask sx2 of the PM I sent him earlier mentioning the naming of specific locations on the public board.

sx2, did you find my PM belittling?

I see some guys giving little jabs as they frequent the site and quite frankly are sick and tired of seeing spots "whored" out on the internet. Yes, the grammar comment was perhaps out of line, but I personally agree that "text" talk is contributing to the dumbing down of America. Its a full keyboard, use it.

Than you come on and with both barrels blazing and accuse everyone of being a$$holes (on another thread I think we were all pricks???). Way to make your point. You just came off as one of those "belittling a$$hole pricks. :roll:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Another thread going towards lockdown... :eyeroll:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i seen geese close to madison, and yankton, and lets not forget about mitchell (where i ate the best steak of my life). :lol:

and in case anyone is wondering, i am a prick/A-HOLE. sometimes

i think you all need to sit down, relax, have an adult beverage or 10, then get back to it in the morning.. :beer:


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

Jeff Zierden said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > sx2hunter said:
> ...


how is that funny? :roll: ......hate people with OCD.......like i said.....rediculous. :lol: :lol: GOTA TYPE PERFECT ON HERE I GUESS!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Keep it up people.....6 people deactivated already today.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=65190

I said I will not give any more warnings so I'm not.


----------

